# Gnarly Token



## surfaceone (Sep 4, 2012)

At least I think it's a token. My cleaning skills are challenged at best, and this whatever it is, and some of his crusty mates could use some rehabilitation.

 I do not know the material, but am assuming some brass or copper content, on account of that hint of verdigris.

 I welcome your thoughts & suggestions.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 4, 2012)

It looks like a token to me but I don't know what for. I think I see "SUNDAY"?
 Is it a subway, store or just a token of appreciation? No clue there.
 Maybe a carnival or landmark thing you had to buy.
 Try a toothbrush and some baking soda to start with, that won't hurt anything.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 21, 2012)

Amyway has a Metal Cleaner I think sparkles things up quite well.


----------

